# Hirsch Brings Embroidery Software Support In-House



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Effective November 15, Hirsch is providing full trouble-shooting and customer support for all customers using Tajima DG/ML by Pulse embroidery software. The support services department is being headed up by Scott Phillips, an embroiderer and Pulse digitizing software user who has more than 20 years’ experience. 

There are times when it is not clear whether embroidery issues are due to the machine or the software. With Hirsch supporting both Tajima embroidery machines and Pulse software, it will be easier to eliminate possible causes and come to a solution more quickly.

The sales staff also will be kept in the loop about common issues and will be able to be of greater assistance to customers. “With equipment and software support under the same roof, Hirsch is in a better position to keep customers up and running with less downtime and frustration,” notes Ed Levy, director of software products. 

In addition to phone support, Hirsch is offering online resources for customer to trouble-shoot their own issues, and there will be integrated remote access, which will allow a Hirsch software support person to access the customer’s computer and fix problems that previously had to be described over the phone. 

The website for support is http://help.hic.us where customers can create their own tickets 24/7. The phone number is 800-394-4426, Option 3. It is open during regular business hours Monday through Friday and Saturday from 10 a.m. to 6 p.m..

Hirsch is a national distributor of Tajima embroidery equipment, MHM screen printing presses, Kornit digital direct-to-garment printers, and Seit textile lasers. Contact Hirsch International at (800) 394-4426; e-mail: [email protected]; or visit the website at Embroidery Machine Sales and Apparel Decorating Solutions by Hirsch


----------

